# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Now they are just being Scum

## UKSmartypants

*Anti-vaxxers tape razor blades to conspiracy posters at rail and Tube stations 'to cut people trying to remove them'*


*TfL say there have been multiple reports about blades taped to anti-vax posters**It appears tactic could cause injury to anyone trying to remove the 'propaganda'* *Rail, Maritime and Transport Union revealed TfL have warned staff about hazards* 
*

Antivaxxers start to resort to Marxist tactics, and therefore sink as low as marxists.


What a despicable bunch.

London transport staff warned as anti-vaxxers tape razor blades to conspiracy posters | Daily Mail Online



*

----------

dinosaur (09-09-2021),donttread (09-09-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-10-2021),Rutabaga (09-09-2021),Swedgin (09-09-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

I'm not an anti-vaxxer but I don't plan on getting the COVID vaccine. I NEVER condone such things as in the OP either. It is just plain wrong to cause harm in such a way. I refuse to be lumped in with such creatures.

Having said that, if the commies hadn't started pushing for mandatory vaccines or marginalizing unvaccinated citizens and, instead, would have just respected people's rights to make their own decisions instead of forcing it on the rest of us, we wouldn't be here, would we?

I say this knowing that most of the pro-vaxxers on this site have not advocated mandatory vaccines. For that, I'm thankful and appreciative.

If everyone that respects individual freedom to make our medical decisions would actually band together, such behavior would probably not occur.

----------

Brat (09-09-2021),dinosaur (09-09-2021),donttread (09-09-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-10-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-09-2021)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> *Anti-vaxxers tape razor blades to conspiracy posters at rail and Tube stations 'to cut people trying to remove them'*
> 
> 
> *TfL say there have been multiple reports about blades taped to anti-vax posters**It appears tactic could cause injury to anyone trying to remove the 'propaganda'* *Rail, Maritime and Transport Union revealed TfL have warned staff about hazards*
> *
> 
> Antivaxxers start to resort to Marxist tactics, and therefore sink as low as marxists.
> 
> 
> ...


So what? When your enemy is using brass knuckles they dont respond to pattycakes, fight fire with fire IOW. 

I have little respect for pearl clutchers who allow the enemy to gain ground by attempting to be above them in morality as if that matters, your scruples will mean nothing to your kids and grandkids who have to live under the authoritarianism you were too weak kneed to do anything about other than condemning things "in the strongest possible terms', which works every time it's tried (not).

----------

Hillofbeans (09-09-2021),TLSG (09-09-2021)

----------


## memesofine

Don't you love the NAME CALLING? anti-vaxers, globull warming deniers, birthers, and on and on with the stupid name calling. oh and the fascist group of paid goons are called: ANTIFA. for anti fascist. man oh man. our society has been broken ......these medias and political party have their little helpers in degrading people. it's sickening

----------

Brat (09-09-2021),Conservative Libertarian (09-09-2021),dinosaur (09-09-2021),FirstGenCanadian (09-10-2021),Hillofbeans (09-09-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-10-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-09-2021)

----------


## Bulldog_67

> *Anti-vaxxers tape razor blades to conspiracy posters at rail and Tube stations 'to cut people trying to remove them'*
> 
> 
> *TfL say there have been multiple reports about blades taped to anti-vax posters**It appears tactic could cause injury to anyone trying to remove the 'propaganda'* *Rail, Maritime and Transport Union revealed TfL have warned staff about hazards* 
> *
> 
> Antivaxxers start to resort to Marxist tactics, and therefore sink as low as marxists.
> 
> 
> ...


 I bet if we caught any of these crapweasels we'd find scum that's totally about being the lowest of jackasses than giving a pluck about "antivax" anything.

----------

Brat (09-09-2021),Conservative Libertarian (09-09-2021),dinosaur (09-09-2021),memesofine (09-09-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-10-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

It could be true, although the OP makes an astounding leap of logic fail.

Perhaps it never entered his mind, that people who are against forced vaccination, vaccination prisons, forced employment/travel/eating mandates, etc...might be people from the left as well.

The radical left, which is basically _all_ of the left nowadays. You know, the Marxists/Communists/Anarchists/Antifas etc.

Tough for them to be stooping to Marxists tactics, since there are some of them that are already Marxists.

----------

Brat (09-09-2021),Conservative Libertarian (09-09-2021),dinosaur (09-09-2021),donttread (09-09-2021),FirstGenCanadian (09-10-2021),memesofine (09-09-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-10-2021)

----------


## donttread

> *Anti-vaxxers tape razor blades to conspiracy posters at rail and Tube stations 'to cut people trying to remove them'*
> 
> 
> *TfL say there have been multiple reports about blades taped to anti-vax posters**It appears tactic could cause injury to anyone trying to remove the 'propaganda'* *Rail, Maritime and Transport Union revealed TfL have warned staff about hazards*
> *
> 
> Antivaxxers start to resort to Marxist tactics, and therefore sink as low as marxists.
> 
> 
> ...



Let's show the "other side" how it's done. And in this case "it" is the gumption to do the right thing and call bullshit on our "own" when they step out of line. 
These people should be held legally accountable. I just don't get any reason why either side cares what other people choose to do? Science does NOT back up this controllism.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-09-2021),dinosaur (09-09-2021),memesofine (09-09-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-10-2021)

----------


## donttread

> I'm not an anti-vaxxer but I don't plan on getting the COVID vaccine. I NEVER condone such things as in the OP either. It is just plain wrong to cause harm in such a way. I refuse to be lumped in with such creatures.
> 
> Having said that, if the commies hadn't started pushing for mandatory vaccines or marginalizing unvaccinated citizens and, instead, would have just respected people's rights to make their own decisions instead of forcing it on the rest of us, we wouldn't be here, would we?
> 
> I say this knowing that most of the pro-vaxxers on this site have not advocated mandatory vaccines. For that, I'm thankful and appreciative.
> 
> If everyone that respects individual freedom to make our medical decisions would actually band together, such behavior would probably not occur.


Post of the day!

----------

Brat (09-09-2021),Conservative Libertarian (09-09-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-10-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> I'm not an anti-vaxxer but I don't plan on getting the COVID vaccine. I NEVER condone such things as in the OP either. It is just plain wrong to cause harm in such a way. I refuse to be lumped in with such creatures.
> 
> Having said that, if the commies hadn't started pushing for mandatory vaccines or marginalizing unvaccinated citizens and, instead, would have just respected people's rights to make their own decisions instead of forcing it on the rest of us, we wouldn't be here, would we?
> 
> I say this knowing that most of the pro-vaxxers on this site have not advocated mandatory vaccines. For that, I'm thankful and appreciative.
> 
> If everyone that respects individual freedom to make our medical decisions would actually band together, such behavior would probably not occur.


I'm glad you said most.

----------

Bulldog_67 (09-09-2021),Conservative Libertarian (09-09-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-10-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> It could be true, although the OP makes an astounding leap of logic fail.
> 
> Perhaps it never entered his mind, that people who are against forced vaccination, vaccination prisons, forced employment/travel/eating mandates, etc...might be people from the left as well.
> 
> The radical left, which is basically _all_ of the left nowadays. You know, the Marxists/Communists/Anarchists/Antifas etc.
> 
> Tough for them to be stooping to Marxists tactics, since there are some of them that are already Marxists.



the issue is about moving from words to trying to physically injure people, especially when the people most likely to be injured are people simply doing their job by removing the posters..

----------

dinosaur (09-09-2021),Oceander (09-09-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-10-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> I'm glad you said most.


I think that it is the applicable adjective.

----------

Canadianeye (09-09-2021)

----------


## Frankenvoter

Likely it's leftists who added the razor blades anyway, knowing full well the "news" wont bother investigating who did it before laying the blame at the feet of "the extreme right wing".

----------

Bulldog_67 (09-09-2021),Conservative Libertarian (09-09-2021),memesofine (09-09-2021),Rutabaga (09-09-2021)

----------


## Swedgin

It would seem as thought most of humanity is following the instructions of Lucifer.

(Even though, this falls into what I call "stupid evil:"  evil acts simply to be, evil acts, with no other real purpose or effect...)

----------

Bulldog_67 (09-09-2021),Conservative Libertarian (09-09-2021),memesofine (09-09-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

> the issue is about moving from words to trying to physically injure people, especially when the people most likely to be injured are people simply doing their job by removing the posters..


I take it these posters/signs were posted in public places?

Generally, I think most laws prohibit the setting of traps to protect property.  Setting a trap crosses the line.  I am all for making the removal of a sign or property very difficult, when it is on private property.  There were some videos on youtube of people who  made their Trump yard signs difficult to pilfer.  Some were comical, but some crossed the line.  I thought the people who were injured deserved what they got in some of those cases, even if it was wrong to do so.  

On public property, this is just unbelievable that someone would think this is OK.  But dinosaur is an old guy, and there is an old school method to be used in such a protest.  It involves a simple piece of paper, and some really really sticky glue, that penetrates the paper making it almost impossible to peel off.  Simple and effective.  But you have to have some organization to pull it off.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-09-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I take it these posters/signs were posted in public places?
> 
> Generally, I think most laws prohibit the setting of traps to protect property.  Setting a trap crosses the line.  I am all for making the removal of a sign or property very difficult, when it is on private property.  There were some videos on youtube of people who  made their Trump yard signs difficult to pilfer.  Some were comical, but some crossed the line.  I thought the people who were injured deserved what they got in some of those cases, even if it was wrong to do so.  
> 
> On public property, this is just unbelievable that someone would think this is OK.  But dinosaur is an old guy, and there is an old school method to be used in such a protest.  It involves a simple piece of paper, and some really really sticky glue, that penetrates the paper making it almost impossible to peel off.  Simple and effective.  But you have to have some organization to pull it off.



these were in railway stations, thus endangering the staff who's job it is to remove fly posting

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-09-2021),Oceander (09-09-2021)

----------


## Authentic

Sounds like an Antifa false flag.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-09-2021),Lone Gunman (09-09-2021),Rutabaga (09-09-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> the issue is about moving from words to trying to physically injure people, especially when the people most likely to be injured are people simply doing their job by removing the posters..


Not that those people removing posters from areas are reading posts on this forum...but I would suggest to them if they were reading here - be careful.

It's been about 2 years of authoritarian thuggery (with numerous and well documented physical and mental abuses against their "subjects".) - so it is only going to get worse as some of those "subjects" are going to respond in a manner that brings harm, both physical and mental, in the battlefield of rights and freedoms...that was NOT of their making.

I'm sure some authoritarian scum will start bemoaning that Australian truck drivers were starving little children by their tactics - that appears to have altered the Australian authoritarian scum course.

The point being I guess, is that authoritarian scum never stop being what they are, so, this is only going to ramp up.

Everyone be careful.  Your doctors who went out in protest to not treat you...might have nurses who do you harm in some other fashion. You just never know, so yeah...everyone be careful.

----------

Bulldog_67 (09-09-2021),Conservative Libertarian (09-09-2021),FirstGenCanadian (09-10-2021),Lone Gunman (09-09-2021)

----------


## memesofine

> these were in railway stations, thus endangering the staff who's job it is to remove fly posting


Do you just swallow everything that a news rag or station says? Thinking for oneself and question things might be helpful in not making a fool of ones self. and you aren't helping with calling others STUPID NAMES. you are feeding into the hate.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-09-2021),FirstGenCanadian (09-10-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Do you just swallow everything that a news rag or station says? Thinking for oneself and question things might be helpful in not making a fool of ones self. and you aren't helping with calling others STUPID NAMES. you are feeding into the hate.


He did start this thread by painting many of us with a broad brush.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (09-10-2021),memesofine (09-09-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> *Anti-vaxxers tape razor blades to conspiracy posters at rail and Tube stations 'to cut people trying to remove them'*
> 
> 
> *TfL say there have been multiple reports about blades taped to anti-vax posters**It appears tactic could cause injury to anyone trying to remove the 'propaganda'* *Rail, Maritime and Transport Union revealed TfL have warned staff about hazards* 
> *
> 
> Antivaxxers start to resort to Marxist tactics, and therefore sink as low as marxists.
> 
> 
> ...


right.

b/c the establishment vaxxers would never do something like that and then accuse the anti-vaxxers.





> Sounds like an Antifa false flag.


indeed.

not that anyone on the left has EVER done this sort of thing before...

----------

Authentic (09-09-2021),Conservative Libertarian (09-09-2021),memesofine (09-09-2021),Rutabaga (09-09-2021)

----------


## Oberon

I support deporting loons from both wings, and maybe castration before dumping them on the rubber rafts with the maps to Brazil or Africa; depends on what mood I'm in at the moment. Anybody prone to hysterical overwrought hyperbole to that extent isn't necessary.

----------


## Canadianeye

> right.
> 
> b/c the establishment vaxxers would never do something like that and then accuse the anti-vaxxers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indeed.
> 
> not that anyone on the left has EVER done this sort of thing before...


There is also that possibility, and, despicably enough - if Project Veritas had them plotting out the whole incident...it would get censored by the authoritarians, so that their lapdogs and opposition would have limited access to seeing it.

They want power *and* control, and their mantra is "by any means necessary".

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-09-2021),FirstGenCanadian (09-10-2021),memesofine (09-09-2021)

----------


## donttread

> It could be true, although the OP makes an astounding leap of logic fail.
> 
> Perhaps it never entered his mind, that people who are against forced vaccination, vaccination prisons, forced employment/travel/eating mandates, etc...might be people from the left as well.
> 
> The radical left, which is basically _all_ of the left nowadays. You know, the Marxists/Communists/Anarchists/Antifas etc.
> 
> Tough for them to be stooping to Marxists tactics, since there are some of them that are already Marxists.


Wouldn't the left disown people who broke with their dictates by not supporting forced vaccination? It's like every issue that comes up has to have two sides and only two sides. I see it spilling over to the right although both conservatives and republicians are still fairly tolerant of different opinions within their midst. Dems and liberals on the other hand tend to cancel any descension. Although I still think that John and Jane Dem in Iowa are moderates and moderates of any flavor don't get a voice today.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-09-2021)

----------


## jwbooth

> 2855016[/URL]]*Anti-vaxxers tape razor blades to conspiracy posters at rail and Tube stations 'to cut people trying to remove them.
> *


Imaginative

----------

Rutabaga (09-09-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Wouldn't the left disown people who broke with their dictates by not supporting forced vaccination? It's like every issue that comes up has to have two sides and only two sides. I see it spilling over to the right although both conservatives and republicians are still fairly tolerant of different opinions within their midst. Dems and liberals on the other hand tend to cancel any descension. Although I still think that John and Jane Dem in Iowa are moderates and moderates of any flavor don't get a voice today.


Yes, I believe you are correct. Disowned, scorned, turned on, smeared, attacked, ridiculed, bullied, silenced, boycotted, physically attacked, slandered, character assassinated, etc.

Interestingly enough, that starts to make a very good case that these leftists, radicalized in myriad degrees (who clearly do exist within the ranks of anti-covid 19+ forced vaccinations)...are in all likelihood the culprits, and not ideologically conservative anti-covid 19+ forced vaccinations peeps, some of who frequent this forum.

No "stooping" to Marxist tactics for them. It's in their ideological mindset blood.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-09-2021),donttread (09-09-2021),FirstGenCanadian (09-10-2021)

----------


## Big Wheeler

> the issue is about moving from words to trying to physically injure people, especially when the people most likely to be injured are people simply doing their job by removing the posters..


This is reminiscent of animal rights' protesters who used to send letter bombs addressed to the MD or CEO of a laboratory or similar establishment  who are so thick they don't realise or care that mail is almost certain be opened by a young minimum wage girl in the office not the addressee.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-09-2021),Rutabaga (09-09-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

the most common scenario in these types of crimes ARE THE VERY ONES CLAIMNING THE OTHER ONES DID IT...


its so prevalent, its even got its own term, its called "smolletteing",

SMOLLETTING: "The intentional act of perpetrating a crime with the intent of it being blamed on others" smo-llett-ing...

 :Thumbsup20:

----------

Authentic (09-10-2021),Canadianeye (09-09-2021),Conservative Libertarian (09-09-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Do you just swallow everything that a news rag or station says? Thinking for oneself and question things might be helpful in not making a fool of ones self. and you aren't helping with calling others STUPID NAMES. you are feeding into the hate.


No. Clearly not.  Read my last 5000 posts

But since EVERY tabloid carried the  story, and there was a picture of such a poster, its likely the story is true. The left in the Uk are known for such dirty tricks.

Do go round being a dick all the time? Typical idiot lefty poster, contributes nothing to the thread. Go and annoy someone else with your intellectual midgetry

----------


## UKSmartypants

> the most common scenario in these types of crimes ARE THE VERY ONES CLAIMNING THE OTHER ONES DID IT...
> 
> 
> its so prevalent, its even got its own term, its called "smolletteing",
> 
> SMOLLETTING: "The intentional act of perpetrating a crime with the intent of it being blamed on others" smo-llett-ing...



Well no, its called 'false flag' attack. The Nazis were quite good at it.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> This is reminiscent of animal rights' protesters who used to send letter bombs addressed to the MD or CEO of a laboratory or similar establishment  who are so thick they don't realise or care that mail is almost certain be opened by a young minimum wage girl in the office not the addressee.



Absolutely.  Sending a parcel bomb to the POTUS hasnt a cat in hells chance of getting him, but like you say, some poor schmuck office girl in the Post Room will get it.

----------


## Authentic

> Well no, its called 'false flag' attack. The Nazis were quite good at it.


Uh, Smolletting is the same as false flag. And the communists whom the Nazis fought were good at false flags too. Shame that only Antifa has rediscovered the tactics of 1920s European politics.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> It could be true, although the OP makes an astounding leap of logic fail.
> 
> Perhaps it never entered his mind, that people who are against forced vaccination, vaccination prisons, forced employment/travel/eating mandates, etc...might be people from the left as well.
> 
> The radical left, which is basically _all_ of the left nowadays. You know, the Marxists/Communists/Anarchists/Antifas etc.
> 
> Tough for them to be stooping to Marxists tactics, since there are some of them that are already Marxists.



quite possibly. i didnt say any different.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Imaginative


Someone in Portland had a zillion fish hooks embedded in a red MAGA cap...paraded around the stoners one night...and...yep...someone ripped it off his head!

Nice!!!  :Headbang:

----------

Brat (09-11-2021),Conservative Libertarian (09-10-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> I'm not an anti-vaxxer but I don't plan on getting the COVID vaccine. I NEVER condone such things as in the OP either. It is just plain wrong to cause harm in such a way. I refuse to be lumped in with such creatures.
> 
> Having said that, if the commies hadn't started pushing for mandatory vaccines or marginalizing unvaccinated citizens and, instead, would have just respected people's rights to make their own decisions instead of forcing it on the rest of us, we wouldn't be here, would we?
> 
> I say this knowing that most of the pro-vaxxers on this site have not advocated mandatory vaccines. For that, I'm thankful and appreciative.
> 
> If everyone that respects individual freedom to make our medical decisions would actually band together, such behavior would probably not occur.


 @UKSmartypants 

I have noticed a pattern with you. You tend to ignore responses like mine above. Why is that? Do they cause some discomfort via self-reflection?

You started this thread painting myself and others with a very wide brush. That implied guilt by association applied to most of us was just plain wrong and I explained why. I also offered a way forward for anyone that respects individual freedom regardless of their position on getting the vaccine. I did recognize that most of our pro-vaccine members have opposed mandates. As a rational person, there was no way you could dislike what I said unless you agree with pushing vaccine mandates and/or marginalizing the unvaccinated people.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> @UKSmartypants 
> 
> I have noticed a pattern with you. You tend to ignore responses like mine above. Why is that? Do they cause some discomfort via self-reflection?
> 
> You started this thread painting myself and others with a very wide brush. That implied guilt by association applied to most of us was just plain wrong and I explained why. I also offered a way forward for anyone that respects individual freedom regardless of their position on getting the vaccine. I did recognize that most of our pro-vaccine members have opposed mandates. As a rational person, there was no way you could dislike what I said unless you agree with pushing vaccine mandates and/or marginalizing the unvaccinated people.



Because in that particular case I cant be arsed  to spend 30 mins forensically taking  apart    "if the commies hadn't started pushing for mandatory vaccines"  Its is such a generalisation i could write a page alone taking THAT apart.


The problem here is that  you Americans still havent clicked on. Its nothing to do with 'commies'. The world is now divided up into Globalist Marxists and Nationalist Patriots. The old left/right division is dead. Until you grasp that, trying to answer posts that go on about 'commies' is just too tiresome.  Its like trying to argue about  bows and arrows when I  want to talk about nukes. Start framing things in terms of Globalists and Nationalists and you will make respondable posts , otherwise ill pass and let you argue with similarly wrong minded Americans.

Thanks for wasting 5 minutes of my time having to explain that.  I didnt realise responding to posts was compulsory.

It also irritates me that you think you are leading the world in the fight against Globalism. You arent. The UN OWG Plan was/is tried first in the UK and the EU. You are where we ere 20 years ago. You need to listen us, look at the UK, weve already been where you are. Ages ago. The front line of OWG is here.You're just getting the modified Vsn 2.0 of the plan.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Because in that particular case I cant be arsed  to spend 30 mins forensically taking  apart    "if the commies hadn't started pushing for mandatory vaccines"  Its is such a generalisation i could write a page alone taking THAT apart.
> 
> 
> The problem here is that  you Americans still havent clicked on. Its nothing to do with 'commies'. The world is now divided up into Globalist Marxists and Nationalist Patriots. The old left/right division is dead. Until you grasp that, trying to answer posts that go on about 'commies' is just too tiresome.  Its like trying to argue about  bows and arrows when I  want to talk about nukes. Start framing things in terms of Globalists and Nationalists and you will make respondable posts , otherwise ill pass and let you argue with similarly wrong minded Americans.
> 
> Thanks for wasting 5 minutes of my time having to explain that.  I didnt realise responding to posts was compulsory.
> 
> It also irritates me that you think you are leading the world in the fight against Globalism. You arent. The UN OWG Plan was/is tried first in the UK and the EU. You are where we ere 20 years ago. You need to listen us, look at the UK, weve already been where you are. Ages ago. The front line of OWG is here.You're just getting the modified Vsn 2.0 of the plan.


No. responding to posts is not now nor has it every been compulsory. I simply noticed a pattern on your part to ignore such posts. Your response, or lack thereof, explains much.
You still didn't really respond to my post. You wandered around everywhere else. You went into how much that you think my post was a wast of your time but could have spent less time just responding to it. You then went into a 'you Americans don't get it tirade'.

I simply objected to your wide brush that implied that people who don't want to get the vaccine are marxist (commies and marxists are much the same BTW with no 30 minute dissertation requited) terrorists putting razors on signs. There is no way that I would condone such a thing and I believe that I speak for most of us on this site. I recognized that most of the pro-vaccine posters were not advocates for mandates. I then promoted the idea that people on either side of the vaccine that believe in an individual's right to make this choice without being marginalized should band together.




> _As a rational person, there was no way you could dislike what I said unless you agree with pushing vaccine mandates and/or marginalizing the unvaccinated people._


Since you have spent much time establishing your intellectual superiority over us dumb Americans, I assume that you are a rational person. However, you still seem to keep dodging the idea of individual rights, especially, as they pertain to getting the COVID vaccine. So, come clean. Where do you stand on that? The response doesn't require a page on how Americans just don't get it. You've already made that abundantly clear.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> No. responding to posts is not now nor has it every been compulsory. I simply noticed a pattern on your part to ignore such posts. Your response, or lack thereof, explains much.
> You still didn't really respond to my post. You wandered around everywhere else. You went into how much that you think my post was a wast of your time but could have spent less time just responding to it. You then went into a 'you Americans don't get it tirade'.
> 
> *1.* *I simply objected to your wide brush that implied that people who don't want to get the vaccine are marxist* 
> 
> 
> *2.(commies and marxists are much the same BTW* with no 30 minute dissertation requited) terrorists putting razors on signs. There is no way that I would condone such a thing and I believe that I speak for most of us on this site. I recognized that most of the pro-vaccine posters were not advocates for mandates. I then promoted the idea that people on either side of the vaccine that believe in an individual's right to make this choice without being marginalized should band together.
> 
> 
> ...



1. no i didnt imply that at all. I pointed out placing hidden razor blades was the same tactic used by left wingers, in fact the Socialists Workers Party, back in the UK in the 1980's.

2. No they arent, but its your failure to comprehend the difference which makes untangling it tiresome. Thats why Hitler was a Socialist but loathed Marxism. CBA.

3. If you dont want to have a vaccine, dont have one. But the State might take action against you. The ball is then in your court what you do about that. The USA in that respect is an entirely different kettle of fish than the UK.

4. Yes it does, cos until you start looking at the whoel thing in terms of Globalism vs patriots, you will continue with the parochial view its only happening in the USA. 


This was a thread about putting razor blades behind antivaxxer posters and even its been turned into a fucking thread about fucking covid. I'm sick to death about the endless constant noise and bollox about covid and vaccines , Now STFU about covid and make an appropriate response about posters being booby trapped with razor blades.   

FOR FUTURE REFERENCE I refuse to engage with ANYONE in ANY conversation that includes ANYWHERE in it the words 'covid', 'vaccine' or '5G'.I cant be arsed with it anymore. Especially since  Im not even allowed to mention the effect of covid on the science forum.

----------


## Canadianeye

@Conservative Libertarian

I did do a bit of digging around the forum, and came up with nothing, which was supportive of my recollections since being on this forum.

I could not find anything from forum members prior to Wuhan Flu breakout - about how they were of the position of not taking vaccinations. Nothing. Not even from any extreme religious poster, stating how they take no vaccinations, or give their children no vaccinations, since God will cure them of all things.

So, that means 2 things, immediately.

1. Antivaxxers is a contrived lie by the powers that be. Generalized to the authoritarians, global or otherwise.

2. That contrived lie, by the PTB, is perpetuated by some on this forum, willfully.

That leads me to the conclusion (in my mind anyways) is that dialog from either "camp" is to produce "verbal stings", willfully, to the other camp, at this point.

Both sides have reasonable arguments, facts, falsehoods and suspicions...but the verbal sting is what we've (both camps) have nestled into at this point in time.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-10-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> No. Clearly not.  Read my last 5000 posts
> 
> But since EVERY tabloid carried the  story, and there was a picture of such a poster, its likely the story is true. The left in the Uk are known for such dirty tricks.
> 
> Do go round being a dick all the time? Typical idiot lefty poster, contributes nothing to the thread. Go and annoy someone else with your intellectual midgetry


Does this guy come here just to insult people? No one in their right mind would want to read 5000 posts.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Do you just swallow everything that a news rag or station says? Thinking for oneself and question things might be helpful in not making a fool of ones self. and you aren't helping with calling others STUPID NAMES. you are feeding into the hate.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Oh the irony!

----------


## El Guapo

anti VAXXORZ put _RAZORZ!!!11_ REEEEEEEEEEE!

 





 What _idiocy._

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

You know, I have been on this planet for a couple of spins, and I gotta say.

I don't believe the OP's source.

A few years ago, Marijuana was legalized in Canada.  Shortly after it was made legal, and the Government stores and Growing facilities were in full swing, news articles hit Canadians, saying that the old street dealers were lacing their weed products with Fentanyl, killing their customers.  Coincidence?

Personally, I don't believe in coincidence.  The universe is rarely so lazy.  I think the Government owned news organizations did a hit piece, to kill the street dealer business, so there was no competition with the Government drug dealers.

Same thing here.  I think the Government created the term "anti-vaxxer", and has been socially conditioning society to attack whomever they deem as anti-vaxxers.  The term anti-vaxxer, has been around a few years longer than COVID-19.  

It's a psyop.

And one can see it working, quite well.

----------

Canadianeye (09-10-2021),Conservative Libertarian (09-10-2021),FNguy (09-10-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> You know, I have been on this planet for a couple of spins, and I gotta say.
> 
> I don't believe the OP's source.
> 
> A few years ago, Marijuana was legalized in Canada.  Shortly after it was made legal, and the Government stores and Growing facilities were in full swing, news articles hit Canadians, saying that the old street dealers were lacing their weed products with Fentanyl, killing their customers.  Coincidence?
> 
> Personally, I don't believe in coincidence.  The universe is rarely so lazy.  I think the Government owned news organizations did a hit piece, to kill the street dealer business, so there was no competition with the Government drug dealers.
> 
> Same thing here.  I think the Government created the term "anti-vaxxer", and has been socially conditioning society to attack whomever they deem as anti-vaxxers.  The term anti-vaxxer, has been around a few years longer than COVID-19.  
> ...


That is a possibility for sure, and obviously the tactic is (predominantly) in ones side playbook. 

When "we" aren't doing dirty little shit things like "they" do...then they manufacture the incidents.

As I stated earlier in this thread, should someone like Project Veritas literally expose them planning and executing these types of things - it would be censored or smeared into silence.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-10-2021),FirstGenCanadian (09-10-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> You know, I have been on this planet for a couple of spins, and I gotta say.
> 
> I don't believe the OP's source.
> 
> A few years ago, Marijuana was legalized in Canada.  Shortly after it was made legal, and the Government stores and Growing facilities were in full swing, news articles hit Canadians, saying that the old street dealers were lacing their weed products with Fentanyl, killing their customers.  Coincidence?
> 
> Personally, I don't believe in coincidence.  The universe is rarely so lazy.  I think the Government owned news organizations did a hit piece, to kill the street dealer business, so there was no competition with the Government drug dealers.
> 
> Same thing here.  I think the Government created the term "anti-vaxxer", and has been socially conditioning society to attack whomever they deem as anti-vaxxers.  The term anti-vaxxer, has been around a few years longer than COVID-19.  
> ...





> That is a possibility for sure, and obviously the tactic is (predominantly) in ones side playbook. 
> 
> When "we" aren't doing dirty little shit things like "they" do...then they manufacture the incidents.
> 
> As I stated earlier in this thread, should someone like Project Veritas literally expose them planning and executing these types of things - it would be censored or smeared into silence.


I concur. Normally, most of us are allies. The push for vax mandates is in full swing and it's easy to see who concurs with that.

I also concur with what was said earlier about taking verbal swipes at each other. There are valid arguments either way on getting the COVID vax. Those of us that prefer freedom of choice per our US Constitution are seeing the situation for what it is regardless of our personal positions on getting the vax. I respect anyone's choice to get it or not. However, the liberal/democrats/marxists/communists in control are openly trying to take our freedom of choice from us. We can also see those among us that are fine with that too. They don't agree with us pushing back against these psyops and banding together. They want us separated and taking swipes at each other.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (09-11-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> You know, I have been on this planet for a couple of spins, and I gotta say.
> 
> I don't believe the OP's source.
> 
> .


The Daily Mail,  a Red top Tabloid  with a circulation of 1 million in paper alone.

Heres the same story on Sky

COVID-19: Anti-vaccine posters found with razor blades attached to cut people who take them down, union says | UK News | Sky News


Yahoo news

Anti-vax posters with razor blades found at rail and Tube stations â RMT

Daily Mirror

Twisted anti-vaxxers 'deliberately tape razor blades to conspiracy posters to cause harm' - Mirror Online

JOE

Warning as anti-vaxxers tape razor blades to conspiracy posters | JOE.co.uk

Huffington Post

Anti-Vaccine Campaigners Leave Posters Embedded With Razor Blades Across London | HuffPost UK

The Standard

Anti-vax posters with razor blades found at rail and Tube stations | Evening Standard

The London Economic

 Anti-vax posters with razor blades found at rail and Tube stations

The Glasgow Times

Anti-vax posters with razor blades found at rail and Tube stations â RMT | Glasgow Times

The BBC

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-london-58499899

The Guardian

London transport staff warned of razors inside Covid conspiracy posters | Vaccines and immunisation | The Guardian


So that about covers every possible political slant from left to right, and globalist to patriotic.  So you think they are all lying?  It one big conspiracy ?

----------


## UKSmartypants

And something i also missed, there was a spate of anti 5G posters also with razor blades May last year


https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-52619350

and other sources

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> The Daily Mail,  a Red top Tabloid  with a circulation of 1 million in paper alone.
> 
> Heres the same story on Sky
> 
> COVID-19: Anti-vaccine posters found with razor blades attached to cut people who take them down, union says | UK News | Sky News
> 
> 
> Yahoo news
> 
> ...


All liberal owned media.  So yeah, they all are conspiring to spread propaganda.  Not news.  Check your sources.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-11-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> All liberal owned media.  So yeah, they all are conspiring to spread propaganda.  Not news.  Check your sources.



Now you are talking out your arse....the London Economic and the Standard are no such thing.  Its all such a big conspiracy isnt it?  I bet your an expert at making tinfoil hats......

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Now you are talking out your arse....the London Economic and the Standard are no such thing.  Its all such a big conspiracy isnt it?  I bet your an expert at making tinfoil hats......


 :Yawn: 

I am not the one using liberal sources, parroting their propaganda, and calling people names when they don't fall in line with the approved marxist party line, Mr. SmartyPants.

----------


## El Guapo

> And something i also missed, there was a spate of anti 5G posters also with razor blades May last year
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-52619350
> 
> and other sources


 Pointing out that your fuckwit sources recycle klownworld idiot stories with different villains proves... _what_ exactly?

 :Thinking:

----------


## El Guapo

...that the average brit news consumer has the attention span/memory retention of a goldfish?

----------


## UKSmartypants

> ...that the average brit news consumer has the attention span/memory retention of a goldfish?



I g'tee the awareness of world affairs by the english is far better than with the average american. Ive seen americans who dont even know where london is or who Putin is. Americans tend to think the world revolves round and is limited to continental north america, and nowhere else exists.

----------

